# Have Bullet Will Travel



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

The alleged bullet-planting scheme in Philippine airports may now be a thing of the past after...

Read More Here
(source: ABS/CBN News)


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

That is kind of a relief to hear as I will have to go through NAIA next month out & in. Now the only thing is that they will be trying to come up with a new scheme to "shake down" the travelers. Still got to keep on your toes.

Fred


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fmartin_gila said:


> That is kind of a relief to hear as I will have to go through NAIA next month out & in. Now the only thing is that they will be trying to come up with a new scheme to "shake down" the travelers. Still got to keep on your toes.
> 
> Fred


Exactly right. Have to still plastic wrap all baggage I think just to be sure. Next will be knives, box cutters, liquid or paste explosives and who knows what else. Crazy deal if ya ask me.
Seems the government would fire all these idiots and hire people that are morally and psychologically fit with more that a 10 year old mentality.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Jet Lag said:


> hire people that are morally and psychologically fit with more that a 10 year old mentality.


That is a rare combination to find all that in one package. LOL

Fred


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fmartin_gila said:


> That is a rare combination to find all that in one package. LOL
> 
> Fred


True! Maybe they should hire a few of those overzealous TSA workers and import them from the States---Hahaha


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Well thats good news that takes a bite out of corruption. But I wonder what the next scheme will be


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

LOL, when I passed through at terminal 1, I was especially alert given the scam that's been happening. So alert in fact that I took everything out of my pockets and threw it into my side pocket on my large suitcase (that I was going to check). 

The screener called me out to the side asking if that was my bag. I said yes (ready to deal with the BS) and proceeded over to the monitor. I had that feeling in my stomach figuring I was in for telling the whole place my thoughts in a not so nice manner.

He said, "Sir, is that a vape cigarette in your suitcase?"

I responded that yes it was and I just emptied all my pockets so I coud proceed quickly through and not get caught up in the "Bala crap".

He said well you know you can't check that under the plane, you'll have to remove it and bring it in your carry on.

"No problem, I'll do just that. Salamat."

Off we went.

lane:


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

UltraFJ40 said:


> LOL, when I passed through at terminal 1, I was especially alert given the scam that's been happening. So alert in fact that I took everything out of my pockets and threw it into my side pocket on my large suitcase (that I was going to check).
> 
> The screener called me out to the side asking if that was my bag. I said yes (ready to deal with the BS) and proceeded over to the monitor. I had that feeling in my stomach figuring I was in for telling the whole place my thoughts in a not so nice manner.
> 
> ...


Amazing situation for sure. Travel these days is stressful most of the time; But to have to endure the worry and concern you did is downright wrong - in any country. Since that scam first came to light just imagine how many 10's of millions of dollars this country & and government has lost in the tourist trade. That and it has taken until now for someone to finally address the issue and attempt an absolute stop to it.
Kinda reminds me of that old song, "The Hotel California". You can check in but you can never leave!! Makes me wonder what's next.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

I must have heard that song a dozen times while there this past month. It is nice to see that finally something is being done to effectively remove the bala scam but like you said, it won't be long before a new one pops up.

I hope it's a long time before it (they) do.


----------

